# Game #64: Cavs @ Heat (3/12/06)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 64*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(36 -27) @* *Miami Heat** (40-21)*

_*Sunday, March 12, 2006*_
*Time:* 10:00am PT, 1:00pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *American Airlines Arena*, Miami, Florida

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*MIAMI HEAT’S BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Have a plan to deal with Wade’s penetration. Decide early if you’re going to give up open jumpers or allow penetration. 

*•* Shaq has had some strong games lately. He’s had solid performances against the Cavaliers in the past. Zydrunas needs to give nearly as much as he’ll take from Shaq. The power forwards will need to have strong games to offset trouble at the center position. 

*MIAMI HEAT'S NOTES*

*•* Let Wade have a field day. He’ll score early, get others involved and go back to mixing up the game plan. All Miami’s players will need to do is convert and finish.

*•* Eric Snow’s streak of turning back the clock ended last game and the Heat should play off him, showing his offense no respect. Whenever Snow is close to James on the court, double James to make Snow finish the play.

*OVERVIEW*

The Heat have picked things up, finding their groove en route to winning 10 games in a row. In contrast, Cleveland had their winning streak snapped by the Magic who dominated them the majority of the game. If the Cavs come out slow to the ball, going through the motions and with their heads down, this game will be over after the 1st quarter.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

early game.....uggh, i hate early games. 

should be a good game. 

again LBJ and Wade will be representing the class of 2003.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's early and it's at Miami, and the team has tonight off.

Hmmm....can you say South Beach?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> It's early and it's at Miami, and the team has tonight off.
> 
> Hmmm....can you say South Beach?


 After they way they played against Orlando, they have nothing worth celebrating in South Beach unless it's drowning their sorrows


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am pretty nervious. This could be one of those games were the whole national audience sees us get man handled and think we totally suck. Gotta bounce back after getting demolished by orlando.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> After they way they played against Orlando, they have nothing worth celebrating in South Beach unless it's drowning their sorrows


For some reason Z is the Cavalier that I have the mental picture of when you say drowing their sorrows. For whatever it's worth. I know Lebron wants to win really badly. But I think Z wants it the most of any Cav.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> It's early and it's at Miami, and the team has tonight off.
> 
> Hmmm....can you say South Beach?



LOL
yep, going to south beach is inevitable.

"Best home-court advantage in the NBA"


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Graham twins' dream is to play on same team*












> *Graham twins' dream is to play on same team*
> 
> Sunday, March 12, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 3/12/2006 | Road woes have been improved for Cavs*












> *Road woes have been improved for Cavs*
> *Team has already posted most away wins since 1997-98 season*
> 
> *MIAMI -* This is going to sound a little odd considering that the Cavaliers just got slapped by 29 points in Orlando, Fla., but this has actually been a banner road season.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Miami Heat Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Miami Heat Preview (click on picture)*

Cleveland leads by seven points at the end of the first quarter (27-20). Newble briefly checked into the game as the quarter ended. With him not being happy about not playing recently, it's funny he's given time the next game.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Solid first quarter....nice to see that we weren't the team that came out flat for once


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Here we are blowing a 15 point lead


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

11-1 run.

5 point lead at half


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z outplaying Shaq: nice


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron uses his Left hand really well: parrticularly on the break


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't like that shot by Flip: should go back to Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden doing well on D lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs came out of halftime looking good. It's been a long time since I could say that (I hope I don't jinx the team for praising them here). With the way the lead fell at halftime, I expected a typical disgraceful 3rd quarter by the team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks likes we are 5 man team nowadays (Z, Drew, Lebron, Flip, and AV off the bench).

If Snow can keep it together and add a little bunch we can pull out some big wins i think


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a terrible play: i hate iso's in general


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs better watch out for a late run by the Heat to close the quarter. Their fans are getting more energetic, so it's only natural the players are going to go into a frenzy soon.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good move by Riley to go with the twin tower combo


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> The Cavs better watch out for a late run by the Heat to close the quarter. Their fans are getting more energetic, so it's only natural the players are going to go into a frenzy soon.


 Miami will put a run together hopefully we can hold em off


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Clear foul on Shaq there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ugggh AV FT's are bad


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shouldn't Lebron be in the post against Payton


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Zo is going to seriously hurt someone one of these days.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Against Wade why not make him show you that he'll hit the jumper? I'd give it to him by playing off of him till he hits a few jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh no Marshall and Jones in the game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV and Zo getting physical.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron looking to get Zo back for Anderson. I like it. Put that mother****er on a poster.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marashall needs to get out of the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd give up Zo for a few game suspension to watch him beat Varejao's ***.......

that'd be good TV


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd give up Zo for a few game suspension to watch him beat Varejao's ***.......
> 
> that'd be good TV


Anderson just has to elbow him in the kidneys and Zo's done for. It's a good thing nobody else in the league is as immature as Zo about ****, or they'd have ended Zo's career for real. You watch when they play the heat. Ben Wallace will take Zo out with one of his patented kidney punches.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd give up Zo for a few game suspension to watch him beat Varejao's ***.......
> 
> that'd be good TV


 Knowing AV he'd hit Zo in the kidneys: wouldn't want that if I was a Heat fan


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd give up Zo for a few game suspension to watch him beat Varejao's ***.......
> 
> that'd be good TV


For all of Zo's strengths, he's shown a lack of patience and maturity when dealing with busy-body type of players. I remember the days when Dennis Rodman totally made Zo flip and lose concentration in games. AV is doing the same thing, although not to the level Dennis used to push him. Either way, if I were a Heat fan, I wouldn't want a key contributor on my team constantly getting into chippy moments because a suspension or flagrant foul is in the coming.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow had a wide open 3 on that Z charge: he needs to tkae that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Anderson just has to elbow him in the kidneys and Zo's done for. It's a good thing nobody else in the league is as immature as Zo about ****, or they'd have ended Zo's career for real. You watch when they play the heat. Ben Wallace will take Zo out with one of his patented kidney punches.


 very nice comment....

AV can only dream of being half the player Zo was, or is..........


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> very nice comment....
> 
> AV can only dream of being half the player Zo was, or is..........



Too bad Zo isn't half the player hw once was.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

eric snow sucks but lebron is a ****ing beast, god he is really the freaking strongest playe rin the league


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Too bad Zo isn't half the player hw once was.


very true and yet he's probably just as good as all your post players besides maybe 1.....


enjoy the last few minutes, we can pick this up after the game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Marshall is useless: we lost another lead becasuse of Brown playing him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to go to Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This game is slipping away fast.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown has no clue on offense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

refs taking over the game with qeustionabble calls either way


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol nice finish wade


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> very true and yet he's probably just as good as all your post players besides maybe 1.....


That doesn't make him not a punk *** *****.

I mean, show some professionalism. Zo has acted like a baby his entire career.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive given up on both Marshall and Jones: how many open looks can you brick?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Give him the jumper jesus: why foul Wade on a jumper?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big move by LeBron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Walker nails a big 3. That was the dagger. But I have to give James credit. He was inching the comeback all by himself but that 3 was major.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden blew that assignment there: ugghhh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No one showed up in the second half but Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> No one showed up in the second half but Lebron


The thing is that was nearly enough to win the game.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ive never seen lebron shoot fts so confidently


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah Lebron should have shot that immediately: I think he was trying for a 4 point play there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Miami 98, Cleveland 92*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Couple of dumb defensive moves cost us there: Snow fouling Wade on jumper - stupid. Gooden leaving Walker to go for the board - stupid.

In terms of other things: Bench Marshall and Jones - I actually think Jones is playing better then Marshall.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

This being watched by anyone in the League should shut some haters about Lebrons he scored every single point in the fourth quarter for the Cleveland Cavaliers i do believe. Not one player even wanted the ball in their hands. And it is like this every single game home or away if its close game everyone ******* puckers up and hands the ball too Lebron.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> This being watched by anyone in the League should shut some haters about Lebrons he scored every single point in the fourth quarter for the Cleveland Cavaliers i do believe. Not one player even wanted the ball in their hands.
> 
> Also on a lighter note, The Heat players could be one of the classless in the league. Just my personal thought


He had all but 2pts and those were spoon fed to Z under the basket. I'm pissed the rest of the team didn't ****ING show up for the 4th.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The thing I don't like is that even as amazing as LeBron is.....do the Cavs actually run plays on offense? It seems as if almost every time down it's iso LeBron or pick-roll LeBron and let him get his shot or create for someone off the drive. To me, it doesn't seem like that can be very effective in the long run even with a player like LeBron


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

I think today's game pretty much sums up the last 3 seasons for the cavs....start off great just to piss it away in the end, can't really blame anyone for today's loss they all played awful and just watched Lebron do the work....i wonder how much the rest of the cavs players paid for their tickets to watch the 4th quarter of today's game?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The thing I don't like is that even as amazing as LeBron is.....do the Cavs actually run plays on offense? It seems as if almost every time down it's iso LeBron or pick-roll LeBron and let him get his shot or create for someone off the drive. To me, it doesn't seem like that can be very effective in the long run even with a player like LeBron


Watching the Cavs offense is like pulling teeth in the fourth quarter. But for all the teams who basically have one stud Iverson/Kobe its usually always in their hands. And it just doesnt seem to work so well. Just look at the Pistons and teams like that, anyone would take the game winning shot or dominate under 2min at any time.

Just like tonight Morning/Wade/Walker killed us down the stretch more for us to worry about.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

This game was tough. The Heat just had more weapons and we couldnt stop all of them. I am glad that the team actually showed up today though. Before the game I thought it might be a bading showing for the whole country. I think that they still need Hughes on the court to be able to beat a team like the Heat. Hopefully they keep playing strong ball and are able to keep leads late in games.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> This game was tough. The Heat just had more weapons and we couldnt stop all of them. I am glad that the team actually showed up today though. Before the game I thought it might be a bading showing for the whole country. I think that they still need Hughes on the court to be able to beat a team like the Heat. Hopefully they keep playing strong ball and are able to keep leads late in games.


Agreed, we played a whole lot bettter than the last time we played Miami. And at least we didn;t have to see the same kind of performance we saw against Detriot 2 weeks ago, hopefully we can take this game and learn from it and keep are heads so we don't fall too far in the playoff standings---we desperately need home court


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This isn't some oh the season is going down the toilet losses. We came up just a bit short against a good team on the road.

Even with Flip this team really needs Hughes. In addition, Brown has to figure out an offense. In addition to PG, I think our next highest priority is hiring a coach who can actually knows how to run an offense.

With regards to Lebron running the show in the end: this team tried going to other players in teh begiining of the fourth and was about to be on the verge of being blown out: Lebron took the game over as he should have.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

What shoes did LeBron have on in this game. I was watching and I couldnt tell what they were. Does anyone know if they were his shoe in a new style or colors scheme or were they just another nike shoe?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> Agreed, *we played a whole lot bettter than the last time we played Miami.* And at least we didn;t have to see the same kind of performance we saw against Detriot 2 weeks ago, hopefully we can take this game and learn from it and keep are heads so we don't fall too far in the playoff standings---we desperately need home court



Last time, the Heat won 101-73.......................................... :angel: 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=260202014

You're thinking about the game in mid-December where the Heat shot like they did in today's 1st half and the Cavs kept it going for 48 minutes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Last time, the Heat won 101-73.......................................... :angel:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=260202014
> 
> You're thinking about the game in mid-December where the Heat shot like they did in today's 1st half and the Cavs kept it going for 48 minutes


 Can't underestimate the difference btw playing at home and away. Cavs are much tougher team at home against good teams


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Can't underestimate the difference btw playing at home and away. Cavs are much tougher team at home against good teams


 we'll see if we split in about a month @ the Q


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*And 'Zo it goes for Cavs*












> *And Zo’ it goes for Cavs*
> *Mourning, collapse overshadow LeBron*
> 
> Monday, March 13, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/13/2006*












> *Injured elbow will slow*
> 
> *MIAMI -* Snow rest of season
> 
> ...





> *Another Sunday struggle for Cavs*
> *Heat latest team to exploit team mishaps on national television*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------

